# Spooky AC97 and ES1371 behaviour

## Shark

Currently, I have two sound cards. I have a crappy onboard AC97 chipset, and I have an ok es1371 chipset on a SB PCI128 card.

My problem: My Linux kernel stops/freezes under startup if I try putting the SB PCI128 in the computer.

I get this output when the kernel tries to initialize sound:

es1371: version v0.30 time 12:24:19 May 26 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 00:0d.0

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x1371 revision 0x08

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC 9721/23)

And then it doesn't get further.. The most spooky part about this is that even if I disable the ac97 onboard card in BIOS and compile and install the kernel only with support for Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI 97 (ES1371), the ac97_codec line will still appear and startup freezes. However, if I remove the es1371 card, the kernel will start. And if the AC97 is enabled in BIOS and the VIA codec driver is compiled in the kernel, the AC97 onboard card will also give sound.

I really don't get this, since the kernel shouldn't even know about the ac97 card if it doesn't have a driver compiled for it.

EDIT: If of any help, the motherboard is a VIA Apollo KT133 board

EDIT2: I just tried compiling the es1371 driver as a module. Of course, the upstart goes well and all.. However, doing a modprobe es1371 freezes the entire system totally.

I suspect that my es1371 card might be broken somehow, but I have to confirm it. I will try doing a temporary install of Windows on my Fat drive (usually occupied by FreeDOS, but since I have to upgrade FreeDOS somewhen anyway, I'll do the temporary Windows-install there). If the card also doesn't work in Windows, I think it's safe to assume that I need a new one  :Smile: 

EDIT3: Okay, all hardware actually works in Windows.. Including the es1371, so there seems to be nothing wrong with the actual hardware.

*Sigh* I wonder what is going wrong in Linux then.. Oh well, I'm off to disinfect this harddrive again  :Wink: 

----------

## mikaelu

Not shure if it helps but I once had to disable the onboard soundcard

with a jumper. The bios setting had no effect (like it does for you).

Check the motherboard if it has "disable sound" or something on it...

----------

## Shark

It's because it's a costum-compiled kernel, and that somehow makes room for this kind of weird mistakes. There is an option somewhere in my kernel that I've set wrong. How do I know? I just temporarily installed RedHat on another partition.. Initially, it worked fine, but then I tried recompiling its kernel with the options I used for my Gentoo kernel. Guess what.. Suddenly the redhat kernel does the same mistake  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arkane

Does the card use a nonstandard IRQ/DMA setup?

I'm not sure if the card is a PNP card or not, but maybe passing the proper IRQ/DMA though the module might help?

don't think I'm bieng a jerk for saying that  :Smile:   I've only used Soundblaster 16 (PNP & non-PNP)

EDIT:  Okay, forget I even posted this.... I just re-read the thread here and it's PCI.  Automatically has the IRQ assigned.

----------

